# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Tarifa

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

He estado unos días en la zona del estrecho de Gibraltar y he podico fotografiar algunas especies que os voy a ir subiendo.

Empiezo por algunas garcetas comunes en la playa de los Lances; en la primera foto la podéis ver con una captura en el pico:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (03-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (04-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (03-oct-2015),HUESITO (03-oct-2015),Jonasino (03-oct-2015),perdiguera (03-oct-2015),termopar (03-oct-2015),willi (06-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosas. De album

----------

Los terrines (03-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, muchas gracias.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (03-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

También desde el obserrvatorio de la playa de los Lances fotografié una garza real que daba cuenta de una anguila (mejor dicho, de dos) en unos veinte minutos:

La primera:



Aquí la podéis ver con el pescuezo abultado al haberse tragado la anguila en ese momento:



Un ratito después hizo otra captura:















Antes de comerse la anguila se loe cayó (o la tiró) al agua:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (05-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (06-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (05-oct-2015),HUESITO (05-oct-2015),Jonasino (05-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015),perdiguera (05-oct-2015),sergi1907 (05-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015),willi (06-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buen plano secuencia, los terrines.

----------

Los terrines (05-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

En el sitio adecuado y en el momento preciso para perpetuar la imagen, lo que es un artista  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (05-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es asombrosa la fauna que hay en aquella zona. Particularmente esta escena de la garza real y las anguilas me resulta curiosísima.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Los terrines (05-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Sobran los comentarios....Fabulosas fotos, de Nat. Ge...por lo menos.
Gracias por compartirlas.
Un saludo.

----------

Los terrines (05-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con unos ejemplares inmaduros de flamencos que fotografié desde el observatorio de la playa de los Lances:















Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-oct-2015),HUESITO (07-oct-2015),Jonasino (06-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (06-oct-2015),perdiguera (06-oct-2015),termopar (08-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015),willi (06-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con más fotos en la playa de los Lantes. Si no me equivoco, se trata de un chorlitejo chico, un correlimos tridáctilo, y un zarapito:













Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),HUESITO (08-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (08-oct-2015),perdiguera (08-oct-2015),termopar (08-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

¡ Que buen reportaje estas haciendo Los terrines !

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (07-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches (para mí días ya); os subo algunas fotos de la playa de los Lances (la últimas, después me quedan algunas de otras zonas):



En esta instantánea no conseguí enfocar a las gaviotas, que estaban muy lejos (seguramente a casi un kilómetro):















Un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (09-oct-2015),embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (09-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (09-oct-2015),HUESITO (09-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (09-oct-2015),perdiguera (09-oct-2015),termopar (16-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

En el mirador del esrecho (aproximadamente a un kilómetro de Tarifa en dirección Algeciras) pude fotografiar un bando e cigüeñas negras (creo que eran 11) esperando mejores condiciones para atravesar el charco:









Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (10-oct-2015),HUESITO (10-oct-2015),Jonasino (11-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (10-oct-2015),perdiguera (10-oct-2015),termopar (16-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

También pude fotografiar en el mirador del Estrecho rapaces, destacando algunas culebreras:









Estas tres fotos no estoy seguro, pero podría ser otra culebrera europea:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-oct-2015),perdiguera (16-oct-2015),termopar (16-oct-2015),willi (17-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas garcillas bueyeras que fotografié en una pista rural en la zona de la Janda:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (16-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (16-oct-2015),HUESITO (17-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (16-oct-2015),perdiguera (18-oct-2015),termopar (16-oct-2015),willi (17-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Para terminar con la colección, os subo algunos pajaritos que fotografié por la zona:





















Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-oct-2015),HUESITO (18-oct-2015),Jonasino (18-oct-2015),perdiguera (18-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosas. Acaban sabiendo a poco

----------

Los terrines (18-oct-2015)

----------

